# replacing power steering rack



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

I've done this job twice now and it is always a big pain. The problem I always encounter is after having it loose it is nearly impossible to remove from the car. I have always went through the driver side to remove and install. It is always so tight and I seem to have to turn it and tilt it until all of a sudden it slides out/in. I really need my car done in a timely manner this time. Anyone got any tips on how to get the rack and pinion off/on that is better than this?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Driver's side, but as you noted, you just twist and turn it seemingly randomly and it slides right out. I can't imagine there is an easier way out.


----------



## rogueinla (Jul 30, 2014)

I didn't see any way to get it out, no matter how I twisted and turned, so I removed the lower control arm (3 bolts), swung it out of the way, (I had to do this to get to one of the subframe bolts) then loosened the subframe bolts (2, one was removed with the control arm), and pried the subframe down about an inch/inch and a half, this gave me more than enough room to easily slide it out. However, I'm in a rustfree part of the country, so this may not be easy for everyone. It took me less time to remove the control arm and lower the subframe than I'd spent fighting with it.


----------

